# Gute Comedy-Serien



## offspringer (15. Februar 2012)

Hiho!

Ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob ihr gute Comedy-Serien kennt. Sie dürfen auch gerne nur in Englisch vorhanden sein, habe kein Problem mit der Sprache.

Meine Lieblingsserien habe ich mittlerweile bereits durch bzw. schaue mir jede Woche die neu erscheinende Folge an; allerdings brauch ich was Neues, um die Zeit zwischen den Wochen zu überbrücken 

Die Serien sollten in etwa wie folgende (meines Erachtens nach die besten) sein: How i met your mother, The Big Bang Theory, Scrubs, Family Guy, Malcolm mittendrin.

Von vorn herein ausschließen kann ich Two and a half men, Futurama, Die Simpsons und South Park, da mir diese Serien einfach nicht zusagen (Two and a half men ist mir zu dämlich, Futurama ist nicht mein Humor, Die Simpsons hab ich mittlerweile einfach schon zu oft gesehen, für South Park gilt das selbe wie für Two and a half men).

Wäre super, wenn ihr hier einige Tipps posten könntet!

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Februar 2012)

Ganz klar:

Chuck (Chuck (Fernsehserie)) (Ist (leider) relativ unbekannt, aber einer meiner absoluten lieblings Serien)) 
Ansonsten hast du die "Hauptserien" schon genannt.

Kpe ob Anime deins ist, aber "One Piece" gucke ich auch sehr gerne


----------



## offspringer (15. Februar 2012)

Von Chuck hab ich den Pilot gesehen, hat mich jetzt nicht vom Stuhl gehauen 

Und Anime ist nicht so mein Fall, sorry


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Februar 2012)

Na gut die ersten Folgen sind nicht so der Hammer, aber ich finde das sich die Qualität von Folge zu Folge und Staffel zu Staffel deutlich verbessert.

Ach fast hätte ich die Serie aller Serien vergessen:

"Der Prinz von Bel Air". Die ist einfach geil 


"Dr. House" hat auch seinen Humor und "Eureka" finde ich auch geil.


----------



## offspringer (15. Februar 2012)

Mit Prinz von Bel Air bin ich aufgewachsen 

Dr. House fand ich anfangs gut, allerdings ist es mit der Zeit immer wieder das selbe. Und Eureka geht eher in Richtung Mystery/ Action als Comedy


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Februar 2012)

Naja Eureka ist ja eher "klamauk" 

Tja, jetzt gehen mir die Ideen aus...


----------



## padme (15. Februar 2012)

schon mal drawn togehter gesehen?
ansonsten hab ich damals gerne der prinz von bel-air, parker lewis oder al bundy gesehen


----------



## offspringer (15. Februar 2012)

Jo die alten Serien hab ich mir als Kind immer reingezogen, da gehören noch folgende dazu: Eine schrecklich nette Familie, Hör mal wer da hämmert, Full House, Alle unter einem Dach usw 

Ich bin eher auf der Suche nach etwas Neuem, am besten etwas abgehobener Humor a la Family Guy/Scrubs.


----------



## Supeq (15. Februar 2012)

Kennst du Dexter? Wäre vielleicht was für dich!


----------



## NotAnExit (15. Februar 2012)

King of Queens

Little Britain?


----------



## offspringer (15. Februar 2012)

King of Queens habe ich bereits mehrmals durchgeschaut, ich liebe die Serie einfach, wie konnte ich sie nur in meiner Liste vergessen? 

Little Britain ist auch witzig, aber leider eher in Sketch-Form gehalten, eine episodenübergreifende Hintergrundstory mit Charakterentwicklung etc. wäre schon nicht schlecht :/

Dexter kling sehr interessant, aber fällt nicht in die Kategorie Comedy. Steht aber trotzdem auf meiner Liste von Serien in Bearbeitung, wie auch Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Spartacus, Supernatural und andere


----------



## NotAnExit (15. Februar 2012)

Ich werfe mal die Bundys in den Raum, auch wenn sie kaum noch gesendet werden. Was habe ich die früher verschlungen. So richtig derb und prollig!


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. Februar 2012)

American Dad is epic


----------



## seppo1887 (15. Februar 2012)

Ein Käfik voller Helden. Mein Favorite. Ist aus den 70/80 und geht um nen Gefangendenlager im 2. Weltkrieg.
Zum schießen komisch.
Leider sehen zuviele meiner Generation sowas nicht mehr......


----------



## ReaCT (15. Februar 2012)

Wie wäre es mit:
-My name is Earl (Ich glaube die Serie mit der besten Bewertung auf Amazon )
-Eine schrecklich nette Familie (Klassiker eben)
-Prinz von Bel-Air (Ebenso ein Klassiker)
-What's up Dad (Euro-Training ; Hat Ähnlichkeit mit Malcom mittendrin)


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

Mhm, da fallen mir schon ein paar ein. 

- Der Prinz von Bel-Air
- Die Simpsons
- Futurama
- Malcom mittendrin
- Scrubs 
- My name is Earl
- Hör mal wer da hämmert
- Ein Käfig voller Helden
- How i met your mother
- The big bang Theory
- What´s up Dad
- Immer wieder Jim
- Becker

Die Werbung is der Hammer! 

- Eine schrecklich nette Familie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI5EHlLPl28

- Ehe ist...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAO_OL2d-Ww


----------



## Supeq (15. Februar 2012)

Stromberg!


----------



## offspringer (15. Februar 2012)

My name is Earl klingt gut, werd ich mir merken, thx 

Stromberg hab ich schon alle Folgen gesehen, herrlich


----------



## KaterTom (15. Februar 2012)

Da gabs doch mal eine tolle Serie mit so einem kleinen Kerl mit Brille und Hosenträgern der ein Polka-Fan war, Steve Urkel hiess der Typ aber der Name der Serie will mir nicht einfallen. War aber zum schiessen komisch!

EDIT: Hab mal kurz gegoogelt, jetzt weiss ichs wieder: "Alle unter einem Dach".


----------



## JackOnell (15. Februar 2012)

KaterTom schrieb:
			
		

> Da gabs doch mal eine tolle Serie mit so einem kleinen Kerl mit Brille und Hosenträgern der ein Polka-Fan war, Steve Urkel hiess der Typ aber der Name der Serie will mir nicht einfallen. War aber zum schiessen komisch!



Alle unter einem dach.

Wie wäre es mit der sifi neuverfilmung von Dr. How sehr witzig britischer Humor mit sifi


----------



## Micha77 (15. Februar 2012)

Omann noch kein 30 Rock das is das beste! Hört sich zwar lahm an aber lass dich davon aber nicht täuschen! Sonst vllt. Noh Psych


----------



## offspringer (15. Februar 2012)

Nicht zu vergessen: My Little Pony: Friendship is magic.

Im Ernst.


----------



## EyeHaveYou (15. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ganz klar:
> 
> Chuck (Chuck (Fernsehserie)) (Ist (leider) relativ unbekannt, aber einer meiner absoluten lieblings Serien))
> Ansonsten hast du die "Hauptserien" schon genannt.
> ...


 
Chuck ist ja mal die geilste Serie überhaupt. Absolute Empfehlung


----------



## asd9q (15. Februar 2012)

Moin

Hab da auch noch was:

Californication
Entourage
Reaper


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

Auch sehr lustig:

Weeds - Kleine Deals unter Nachbarn


----------



## norbz (16. Februar 2012)

Ich find south park überhaupt nicht dämlich, immerhin wird hier richtig arg amerikanische redneck-gesellschaft und politik so richtig verarscht 
Drawn together is auch n ziemlicher klassiker

Better off ted is ne richtig geile sehr neue serie, gönn dir da unbedingt mal n paar folgen, für mich das erwachsenere und viel bessere big bang theory..(mal im ernst, lacheinblendungen 2012? Nein danke xD)


----------



## Phili_E (16. Februar 2012)

King Of Queens kann alles


----------



## offspringer (16. Februar 2012)

norbz schrieb:


> Ich find south park überhaupt nicht dämlich, immerhin wird hier richtig arg amerikanische redneck-gesellschaft und politik so richtig verarscht
> Drawn together is auch n ziemlicher klassiker
> 
> Better off ted is ne richtig geile sehr neue serie, gönn dir da unbedingt mal n paar folgen, für mich das erwachsenere und viel bessere big bang theory..(mal im ernst, lacheinblendungen 2012? Nein danke xD)


 

South Park und Drawn Together sind mir einfach zu low, sorry 

Better off Ted werd ich mir merken. Aber sag nix gegen Big Bang Theory  Die Lacheinblendungen hört man nach ner Weile nicht mehr und viele andere Serien kommen auch nicht ohne aus.


----------



## Ahab (16. Februar 2012)

Blue Mountain State ist auch ganz cool.  Ansonsten habe ich eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Bambusbar (16. Februar 2012)

*Alle unter einem Dach* - muss man gesehen haben 
*American Dad* - ist von den Family Guy Machern und schlägt genau in die selbe Kerbe

Das bringt mich zu einer Serie mit nem Außerirdischen - *ALF*!
Und das wiederum zu einer ebenfalls schon in die Jahre gekommenen Sendung - Die  *Bill Cosby Show*.

Weniger Humor, aber trotzdem sehr zu empfehlen ist auch noch *Breaking Bad* - Hal in Bestform ^_^

btw -  für Friendnship is magic


----------



## Painkiller (16. Februar 2012)

> Das bringt mich zu einer Serie mit nem Außerirdischen - *ALF*!


Es gibt Katze!  

Mir fällt noch ein:

- Friends
- Meine wilden Töchter
- Roseanne 
- M*A*S*H
- Chaos City

Langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus. xD


----------



## Bambusbar (16. Februar 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Es gibt Katze!


 
Ohja 
Deine Augen sind so blau, wie die Augen einer Kakerlake!

Glaube mir - es genügen Vier!


----------



## Uziflator (24. März 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Alle unter einem dach.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit der sifi neuverfilmung von Dr. How sehr witzig britischer Humor mit sifi


 Dr.Who, nicht How, und eine neue verflmung ist es nicht, eher die Fortsetzung.


- King of Queens
- Die Simpsons
- Scrubs
- My name is Earl
- Hör mal wer da hämmert
- Ein Käfig voller Helden
- How i met your mother
- The Big Bang Theory
- Friends
- Die Sopranos
- Catweazle (kennt sicher kaum noch jemand)
- Ein Herz und eine Seele


----------



## OctoCore (24. März 2012)

_Die Sopranos_ sind eine Comedy-Serie? 

_Castle_ ist auch nicht grade Comedy, hat aber ab und zu seine Momente in der Beziehung.
_Monk_ natürlich auch.
Für _Six Feet Under_ wurde die Wortschöpfung "Dramedy" praktisch erfunden.  Einfach bizarr, was da zum Teil abgeht.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. März 2012)

- Ellen 
- Mork vom Ork

edit: und etwas untergegangen damals im "Kinderprogramm", weil deplaziert "maid marian and her merry men"


----------



## Kaestorfer (17. April 2012)

Meine neue Lieblingsserie ist nun:

*Shameless US* selten so viel gelacht!


----------

